# Poeta afroamericana



## Mary49

Salve a tutti, 
in Internet  il giornale "ilPost" ha pubblicato un articolo dedicato ad Amanda Gordman,  definendola "la poeta dell'insediamento", "una poeta afroamericana", "giovane poeta laureata americana". So che "poeta" è sostantivo maschile e il femminile è "poetessa". A me non va proprio. Voi che ne dite?
Grazie!


----------



## A User

Il senso è inequivocabile.


----------



## Mary49

A User said:


> Il senso è inequivocabile.


Cosa intendi? Certo che è inequivocabile, ma se tu dicessi in sede di esame o laurea "Ada Negri è stata una poeta" cosa direbbero i docenti? E poi, il plurale sarebbe "poete"?  
Chiedevo un vostro parere...


----------



## A User

La scuola e il web son contesti diversi.
Il suffisso -éssa è usato talora con valore ironico o spregiativo (dice la Treccani).
Da talora a sempre ce ne passa, ma c’è sempre pronto qualcuno con il pallino di uniformare, secondo la propria ideologia, o secondo il proprio galateo linguistico.


----------



## Starless74

Il mio parere è piuttosto ovvio: esiste da sempre il femminile _poetessa_ e, a meno che non decada nell'uso, è l'unica forma corretta.


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> La scuola e il web son contesti diversi.


Sì, ma non è che la rete possa improvvisamente usare un italiano sbagliato.  ''Una poeta'' non sta né in cielo né in terra (né dovrebbe stare nel web).


----------



## Mary49

Solo per informazione:
il Post - Wikipedia
_*"il Post*_ è un quotidiano online italiano, edito dal 2010 e diretto da Luca Sofri....Secondo Alexa risulta essere tra i primi 150 siti web più visitati in Italia. A marzo 2020 ha avuto 808 mila visitatori unici giornalieri". Quindi non è un blog qualsiasi...

Riporto, per vostra curiosità, i commenti all'articolo:


----------



## symposium

Ma quindi qualcuno considera una cosa positiva per le donne eliminare i sostantivi femminili e usare solo quelli maschili anche quando si sta parlando di donne? Dire che una donna è un ministro, un presidente, un giudice ( o una poeta, una scrittore, una tecnico del suono...) non equivale a eliminare la presenza femminile, il ruolo delle donne in un certo ambito? Per me è come dire: "Ok, possiamo accettare che una donna svolga questa professione, però facciamo finta che sia un uomo". A me sembra il contrario del femminismo. E poi perchè a una donna dovrebbe star bene di essere chiamata poeta (o dottore, professore...) quando sicuramente a nessun uomo starebbe bene di essere chiamato "poetessa"?


----------



## A User

cantantessa in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Mary49

A User said:


> cantantessa in Vocabolario - Treccani


La Cantantessa è una (e gli Studentessi sono solo canzonette) - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Sì, ma non è che la rete possa improvvisamente usare un italiano sbagliato.  ''Una poeta'' non sta né in cielo né in terra (né dovrebbe stare nel web).


Sono d'accrodo, ovviamente. Voglio solo aggiungere che vale anche il contrario, p.e. "Giovanni funziona da madre" (=è lui che nella sua famiglia svolge  i lavori tradizionalmente attribuiti alle donne ed alle madri). Questo fatto o una tale situazione non ancora giustifica la     violazione della la lingua italiana,  dicendo p.e. che "Giovanni è un *madro   (   )" .....

Chiaro che il mio esempio è un po' esagerato, ma la sostanza secondo me è la stessa.


----------



## Passante

symposium said:


> Ma quindi qualcuno considera una cosa positiva per le donne eliminare i sostantivi femminili e usare solo quelli maschili anche quando si sta parlando di donne? Dire che una donna è un ministro, un presidente, un giudice ( o una poeta, una scrittore, una tecnico del suono...) non equivale a eliminare la presenza femminile, il ruolo delle donne in un certo ambito? Per me è come dire: "Ok, possiamo accettare che una donna svolga questa professione, però facciamo finta che sia un uomo". A me sembra il contrario del femminismo. E poi perchè a una donna dovrebbe star bene di essere chiamata poeta (o dottore, professore...) quando sicuramente a nessun uomo starebbe bene di essere chiamato "poetessa"?


A me  che sono ingegnere non offende il termine maschile, anzi è fonte di orgoglio, mi offende lo 'stupore'. Chissà se per i non etero creeranno una nuova desinenza e come nel caso della mia professione nessuno chiederà niente ai proprietari dello stesso e in estrema autonomia promulgheranno la stortura, anche ove cacofonica, pur di avallare un principio che però non è fatto di significanti, ma di significati. Chi ha deciso che 'spazzino' fosse sgradevole trasformandolo in 'operatore ecologico' , o ha cambiato 'bidello' non deve aver compreso che doveva lavorare ad altro. L'offesa nasce da chi la pronuncia e da chi la ascolta oltre al tono usato, non certo dal termine. Se non passa il concetto che le professioni sono tutte onorevoli e vale la competenza e l'impegno non il genere, le novità le vivrò sempre come inutile  forzatura, spesso addirittura controproducente e anche particolarmente fastidiosa. Da cui, come in questo caso, alcuni benpensanti hanno usato poeta anziché poetessa. Amen.


----------



## ohbice

Non so, ho come l'impressione che il thread sia diventato un'area di pseudo sociologi. Mi sembra tanto semplice: poeta è maschile, qui qualcuno ha commesso un errore. Non dico che mi piacerebbe vedere più interventi della moderazione ma...


----------



## A User

Il dèspota (anticamente dèspoto e despòto). Sarebbe diventato effeminato? Credo di no.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> So che "poeta" è sostantivo maschile e il femminile è "poetessa". A me non va proprio. Voi che ne dite?


Si tratta chiaramente di una provocazione con giustificazioni difficili da decifrare. Tuttavia, anche se un giorno "la poeta" prendesse piede, quale sarebbe il problema? Non usiamo in modo analogo le parole artista, atleta, pediatra, autista ecc.?


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Si tratta chiaramente di una provocazione con giustificazioni difficili da decifrare. Tuttavia, anche se un giorno "la poeta" prendesse piede, quale sarebbe il problema? Non usiamo in modo analogo le parole artista, atleta, pediatra, autista ecc.?


Non vedo nessun tipo di provocazione in quell'articolo. 
I tuoi esempi, scusa, non reggono: artista, atleta, autista, dentista, ecc. sono sia maschili sia femminili, mentre poeta ha il suo femminile, come ad esempio "duca": diresti "la duca"?. Non vedo perché usare per forza la forma maschile quando c'è una forma femminile consolidata.
Secondo i dizionari:


 

 

 





Non vedo la ragione per la quale "la poeta" dovrebbe prendere piede, dato che il termine ha il suo femminile.


----------



## A User

Pietruzzo said:


> con giustificazioni difficili da decifrare


La risposta la diede nel lontano 1861 Wilbur F. Storey riguardo alle finalità del Chicago Times, ma non la posso citare perché è in inglese e le citazioni vanno fatte nella lingua originale.


----------



## Passante

ohbice said:


> Non so, ho come l'impressione che il thread sia diventato un'area di pseudo sociologi. Mi sembra tanto semplice: poeta è maschile, qui qualcuno ha commesso un errore. Non dico che mi piacerebbe vedere più interventi della moderazione ma...


Sarei molto in linea con la tua sintesi se non fosse che ci sono pagine e pagine di eminenti cultori della lingua che trattano degli odierni femminili dei mestieri, per cui la tua sintesi risulta alquanto semplicistica e a tratti oscurantista. 
Questa ad esempio ne è una e si parla anche di poeta.
Crusca: ancora sul femminile dei nomi di professione - Notizie Scuola

Saluti a tutti vado dal 'fioristo'.



Mary49 said:


> Non vedo nessun tipo di provocazione in quell'articolo.
> I tuoi esempi, scusa, non reggono: artista, atleta, autista, dentista, ecc. sono sia maschili sia femminili, mentre poeta ha il suo femminile, come ad esempio "duca": diresti "la duca"?. Non vedo perché usare per forza la forma maschile quando c'è una forma femminile consolidata.
> Secondo i dizionari:
> View attachment 52738 View attachment 52739 View attachment 52740 View attachment 52741
> View attachment 52742
> Non vedo la ragione per la quale "la poeta" dovrebbe prendere piede, dato che il termine ha il suo femminile.


Anche molti altri mestieri avevano il femminile eppure... . Avvocato aveva avvocatessa (anche se Santa Maria è sempre stata 'avvocata nostra' ) , direttore aveva direttrice per cui perché stupirsi di la poeta se non vi stupide della sindaca o della sindaco?


----------



## Mary49

Ma se poeta ha poetessa, perché usare la forma maschile per un femminile? In un tempo in cui c'è la corsa affannosa a trasformare al femminile tutto quello che c'è, se un femminile c'è già mi sembra assurdo, paradossale, stupido usare il maschile.  
Perché  "direttore *aveva *direttrice"?  Non esiste ancora oggi? Oppure si deve dire "la direttora"?
Per quanto riguarda "la sindaca", "la ministra", eccetera,  non mi stupiscono, mi fanno solo accapponare la pelle, allo stesso modo di "la poeta".
Concludo dicendo che l'oscurantismo è altro...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Non vedo la ragione per la quale "la poeta" dovrebbe prendere piede, dato che il termine ha il suo femminile


Non ho detto che prenderà piede. Ho detto che per me non ci sarebbero problemi.


Mary49 said:


> Per quanto riguarda "la sindaca", "la ministra", eccetera, non mi stupiscono, mi fanno solo accapponare la pelle


Solo per chiarezza, l'alternativa migliore per te sarebbe "il ministro" o "la ministro"?


----------



## Passante

Mary49 said:


> Ma se poeta ha poetessa, perché usare la forma maschile per un femminile? In un tempo in cui c'è la corsa affannosa a trasformare al femminile tutto quello che c'è, se un femminile c'è già mi sembra assurdo, paradossale, stupido usare il maschile.
> Perché  "direttore *aveva *direttrice"?  Non esiste ancora oggi? Oppure si deve dire "la direttora"?
> Per quanto riguarda "la sindaca", "la ministra", eccetera,  non mi stupiscono, mi fanno solo accapponare la pelle, allo stesso modo di "la poeta".
> Concludo dicendo che l'oscurantismo è altro...


Ribadendo che mi appello ingegnere e mai ingegnera, hai letto il link che ho postato? 
Il fatto che anche a me faccia accapponare la pelle non eccepisce al fatto che sia o meno corretto in italiano. 
Il perché è un motivo sociologico e attiene al fatto che la lingua è una materia viva in continua evoluzione. 
L'oscurantismo è volerlo negare anzi richiamando la moderazione in un forum che per suo termine esplicito 'forum' risulta un insieme di opinioni e non la scienza infusa, per cui io lo chiamo oscurantismo, ma è solo una mia opinione con la stessa valenza di chi richiama il moderatore. 
Tanto dovevo.


----------



## Mary49

Passante said:


> la lingua è una materia viva in continua evoluzione.


Ho aperto questa discussione sul termine "poeta" usato al femminile e chiedevo il parere del Forum. Mi pare che "eliminare" dall'italiano "poetessa" non significhi evoluzione, ma involuzione. Se una lingua si arricchisce di termini, come è giusto che sia, allora usare "poeta" per il femminile è un impoverimento. 
Ebbene sì, sono oscurantista, tradizionalista, retrograda.


----------



## A User

Passante said:


> la lingua è una materia viva in continua evoluzione.


E ci sono spinte dal basso e dall'alto.


----------



## ohbice

Passante said:


> ... La tua sintesi risulta alquanto semplicistica e a tratti oscurantista.
> Questa ad esempio ne è una e si parla anche di poeta.
> Crusca: ancora sul femminile dei nomi di professione - Notizie Scuola


Io non voglio oscurare nessuno, ci mancherebbe. Solo mi sembra che da una discussione semplice siamo passati a una discussione complessa per una parola, poeta, che ha un indubbia connotazione maschile. Lo dice anche il testo che hai linkato: alcuni tentativi di innovazione hanno più senso e sopravvivono, altri hanno meno senso e periscono. Poeta al femminile, malgrado "tutti" gli sforzi profusi, l'è mort


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ricordo a tutti questa discussione

*Uso sessista/non sessista della lingua italiana - genere femminile per alcune professioni*


Evitiamo di replicarla in questo thread.


----------



## A User

Un putiferio per una semplice “licenza poetica”.


----------



## Pramzan

Loredana Lipperini, che conduce il programma _Fahrenheit _su Rai Radio3, dedicato ai libri, usa abitualmente il termine "la poeta".

Ricordo che "ministra" compariva già nell'ode _All'amica risanata_ di Foscolo (Le Ore che dianzi meste / Ministre eran de’ farmachi […] ) nel significato di "addetto al servizio e all’assistenza di altri: _ministri degli infermi"_; e non capisco perché "avvocata" suoni strano, quando "convocata" non disgusta nessuno, pur avendo quasi la stessa etimologia (cum vocare - ad vocare).


----------

